# Mitchell Mojo (pic intensive)



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Since I have the project Mitchell somewhat underway, I thought it would be kinda fun to show some of the fish caught in it 10+ years ago. A huge thanks to tom_in_orl for being generous enough to loan me a film scanner so I could digitize the old 35mm slides and negatives. Actually Trey's cobia is from 2000, but the rest are from between 1996-1998. Some of these I've posted here and there on this site already, but from lower resolution scans and I wanted to put them all in one place. I also have quite a few more photos in albums but they're prints and I can't find the negatives. I don't have a flatbed scanner either so this will have to do.  : 

After a look at these pictures some of you guys might understand why I like this little skiff so much. 
































































Laying on the deck and at the cleaning table at Flamingo. I was night fishing alone in the middle if the week, something I did quite often out there and no one was around to snap a hero shot so the snook had to pose without me. 





















































small tarpon sequence





























































Jewfish sequence


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice very nice!!!!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW! That's some MOJO! I wish I can fish back in the old days like in 80's thru 90's where I can enjoyed wildlife, catching nice fish in the back country, and not worry about fishing anglers stealing spots in these days. Right now in Florida, just too much for me and now trying to get away from people fishing in weekends. Brought me back in a lot of memories of fishing in these days and never forget the true fishing experience.

Awesome fish Deerfly!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice. Impressed that your images are in great condition. My older shots are not as nice.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> WOW! That's some MOJO! I wish I can fish back in the old days like in 80's thru 90's where I can enjoyed wildlife, catching nice fish in the back country, and not worry about fishing anglers stealing spots in these days. Right now in Florida, just too much for me and now trying to get away from people fishing in weekends. Brought me back in a lot of memories of fishing in these days and never forget the true fishing experience.


First of all, it was worth the work of digitizing those old pics. Very nice.

Whitesnooky, I am showing my age, but I started fishing in Orlando when I was a kid in the '50's. Orlando had 45,000 people, two high schools (Boone and Edgewater), and I could ride my bicycle all over town. When my Dad took me fishing, we never saw anyone. Those were Florida's great fishing years although the fishing gear was really poor, especially the lines. Monofilament was in it's infancy and was about as supple as a Slinky coming off your reel. Fortunately the fish were dumber back then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

I would love to see more posts like this.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I would love to see more monster snook like those too. Great job Eric!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

> I would love to see more monster snook like those too. Great job Eric!!


ta heck with deerfly, we need to get our own.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice legs Eric!!!!!! Oh ya, the pics are AWSOME!!!!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great post...Thanks for sharing! 
No wonder you want to give new life to the Mitchell...


----------

